# Formal Introduction



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

well nice to finally meet you!!! woohoo...im trisha btw.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there nice to meet ya!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

It's nice to meet you, Sherri. Thanks for the introduction, and you don't seem cranky to me at all!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! see you on the forum!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome! It's nice to "see" another middle aged, grouchy woman here!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome!  Glad to have 'ya here!


----------

